# Grams of protein in a chicken breast



## 357mag (Jan 11, 2005)

A 6 oz. skinless chicken breast. How many grams of protein? I saw on one site that a 4 oz. had 35 grams of protein.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 11, 2005)

a 6 oz skinless filet should have around 45.  35 g for 4 oz. is too much according to the chart I use.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2005)

I think 3.5- oz is around 25 grams


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

It depends the way you measure it...I measure mine boneless, skinless, in oz...the amounts I get are what yields after cooking.  My 8oz raw chicken yields 40g's prot, 4 g's fat, 0 carbs.  Thats according to fitday.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 12, 2005)

357mag said:
			
		

> A 6 oz. skinless chicken breast. How many grams of protein? I saw on one site that a 4 oz. had 35 grams of protein.


Ton of info here : www.nutritiondata.com


----------



## LAM (Jan 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> It depends the way you measure it...I measure mine boneless, skinless, in oz...the amounts I get are what yields after cooking.  My 8oz raw chicken yields 40g's prot, 4 g's fat, 0 carbs.  Thats according to fitday.



that is the only way to measure a portion.  those stats are low.  I don't trust fitday for nutrient info.  a cooked 7.5 oz boneless breast is 60 grams of protein


----------



## sawastea (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.calorieking.com

That is another option


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that is the only way to measure a portion.  those stats are low.  I don't trust fitday for nutrient info.  a cooked 7.5 oz boneless breast is 60 grams of protein


Really...I always weny by there.  That is what most of themembers told me to base my foods on all this time.  I've been lied to!!!!!  I don't really use it...I mostly just look at labels heh.

What are the overall calories of an 8oz chicken breast then?  Would you happen to know.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2005)

www.nutritiondata.com is by far the most accurate that I've found.

3.5 oz. cooked chix = 30G protein


----------



## truth (Jan 12, 2005)

why don't you look at the packaging? that is obviously THE best info unless the nutrition website has your exact product and brand..

i buy foster farms / kirkland signature chicken breasts and chicken tenders from Costco

3 tenders is 28g protein, i believe, whereas the breast is 32g or so


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 12, 2005)

truth said:
			
		

> why don't you look at the packaging? that is obviously THE best info unless the nutrition website has your exact product and brand..
> 
> i buy foster farms / kirkland signature chicken breasts and chicken tenders from Costco
> 
> 3 tenders is 28g protein, i believe, whereas the breast is 32g or so


I buy bags of chicken that are 50lbs each and they have no labeling b/c they are ment to be sold by the box (200lbs each).  I get all my foods from a resturaunt supplier.


----------



## truth (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, haha, then i would ask the restaurant supplier for the nutrition facts...i'm sure you can hunt it down somehow


----------

